
I Drove 4 Hours a Day to Attend a Mainframe Conference and It Changed My Life - rbanffy
https://medium.com/@LaticiaC/i-drove-4-hours-a-day-to-attend-a-mainframe-conference-and-it-changed-my-life-184381bfc78b
======
markus_zhang
This sounds interesting. Is there a place that I can rent Mainframe time
cheaply to get an entry into mainframe programming?

~~~
lboc
I take it you didn't follow up on this six months ago?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20873531](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20873531)

~~~
markus_zhang
Ah you are right, I didn't follow it up, thanks man!

~~~
lboc
Heh. No problem :)

